# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  Mejor Mago

## iontsi

Bueno esta es una encuesta simple
dare a elejir algunos magos
AUNNQUE SE DEDIQUEN A DIFERENTES TIPOS DE MAGIA.

la idea es saver cual mago le gusta ya sea por el tipo de magia y por como la ejecuta, las tecnicas, las imnobaciones etc

aver que tal opinan

----------

